# Bikewäsche mit Hochdruckreiniger



## jahmo (4. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute!

Also es heißt ja man soll sein Bike auf keinen Fall mit dem Hochdruckreiniger an der Tankstelle waschen. Da ich aber bei mir daheim keinen Gartenschlauch habe, ist es einfach sehr schwer zu widerstehen. Was glaubt ihr? Wenn man genügend Abstand hält dürfte es doch kein Problem sein, oder? Und was ist es eigentlich was an der Hochdruckreinigung so gefährlich ist fürs Bike?

Danke für eure Antworten,

greaz

jahmo


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Mai 2009)

Mit dem hohen Druck drückst Du den Schmutz und Wasser in die Lager.
Die Dichtungen (Gabel, Dämpfer) gehen dabei auch drauf.

Also Handwäsche wenn Du Dein Bike lange fahren möchtest.

Gruss    - Stefan -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn man vorsichtig agiert und Lagerbereiche ausspart und eine gute Schmier- und Fett-Nachsorge betreibt kann den KÄRCHER ruhig mal rausholen...
Mache ich wenigstens so...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (4. Mai 2009)

Halt immer den Unterschied zwischen kurz mal absprühen und volle Pulle draufhalten beachten.


----------



## norman68 (5. Mai 2009)

10 Jahre mit einem Industriehochduckreiniger mein Bike (HT) gewaschen und mit keinem Lager (Naben XT, 4Kantinnenlager) je ein Problem bekommen. Mußt halt aufpassen das du nicht direkt in die Lager hällst.


----------



## gabarinza (5. Mai 2009)

Ich wasche mein Bike auch immer mit dem Hochdruckreiniger. Erst wirds mit ner Reinigungslauge aus Spüli und Wasser eingesprüht, kurz einwirken gelassen, dann mit dem Hochdruckreiniger abgesprüht und danach noch kurz trocken abgewischt.
Vorteil: Dauert 10-15 Minuten und das Bike schaut fast aus wie neu!

Logisch sollte natürlich sein daß man auf Teile mit Lagern o.ä. (Schaltwerk, Dämpfer etc.) nicht voll drauf hält.

Und sobald alles wieder trocken ist, wird es sauber eingeölt/geschmiert.

Noch was: Bei den meisten Hochdruckreinigern kann man den Druck ganz einfach reduzieren!


----------



## jan84 (5. Mai 2009)

Schrauben lernen. Wenn du Gabelservice, Lagertausch & co auch selbst machen kannst musste dir die Gedanken nicht mehr wirklich machen. 

Ich handhabe es meistens so, dass ich Standrohr nach jeder Tour abwischen, evtl kurz ueber den Antrieb bürste und die Kette Öle (nach Einwirkzeit wieder abwischen !). Am Rest fällt der meiste Dreck eh ab, wenns wirklich mal sauber sein soll kommt dann auch der Hochdruckreiniger. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## mwulf (5. Mai 2009)

Ich pass auch immer auf, dass mich keiner bei dem Frevel sieht, dann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## fone (5. Mai 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> Ich pass auch immer auf, dass mich keiner bei dem Frevel sieht, dann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.



genau so mach ich es auch. 




edith sagt, sie muss leider deine signatur klauen, sorry


----------



## rasumichin (5. Mai 2009)

hab mein bike früher immer gekärchert, und hatte keine probleme mit lagern oä. wie eh schon gesagt, nicht auf empfindlichere teile draufhaltn, dann passiert eher nix.

Aber, das bike wird eh nicht wirklich sauber damit, zumindest wenn eine ordentliche schlammpackung drauf war hatte ich anach immer noch schlieren und dreck am rahmen, insofern find ich die hochdruck methode nicht optimal. 

Ich bin jetzt auch bei den minimalputzern, sprich standrohre abwischen, kette abwischen und fetten( zumindest nach schlmmigen ausfahrten) alles andere ist mir wurscht, eine gute dreckkruste schützt vor rost, steinschlag, ev. sogar vor diebstahl.

Ein MTB ohne dreck schaut doch irgendwie eh komisch aus


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2009)

ich war bisher immer ein feind davon, seit dem urlaub aber nicht mehr. das war ein rr-trainingslager mit bikeverleih, die haben gnadenlos auf alles draufgehalten was am rad war und die machen das seit jahren so. mein kumpel hat extra gefragt weil uns beide das ziemlich "schockiert" hat. ich teste das jetzt mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2009)

hm,
der Bike-Verleih kriegt auch jedes Jahr neue Räder... 

Dann würde ich das auch machen, ist ähnlich wie Mietwagen; hoffentlich danach nie in die Finger bekommen.

Nutze auch den Hochdruckreiniger, da Tankstelle einfach schneller geht. Allerdings mit viel Abstand, wenn es um Nabe, Gabel, Dämpfer und Gelenke geht. 

Anschließend Öl auf Antrieb, Brunox (Vorsicht, Streitthema  ) auf Gabel und Dämpferdichtung und fertig.

Mehr gibt es nur besonderen Anlässen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2009)

da waren auch schon paar ältere rennräder mit dabei und die anderen hanseln haben dort auch ihre privatrennräder mit abbrausen lassen. direkt aufs tretlager haben sie nicht gehalten aber zum zum beispiel mal volles ballett aufs ritzlpack und die kette. ritzelpack mach ich jetzt definitiv immer weil es mich alle die jahre angekotzt hat dne siff und den dreck rauszupopeln.


----------



## F.O.B. (5. Mai 2009)

Wie jan84 schon schrieb: Schrauben lernen. Nur anders: Die meisten HD's haben eine Düsengröße zwischen 40 und 65 mit einem Winkel zwischen 25 und 45 Grad. Besorge Dir bei einem Kärcher, Kränzle, WAP/ALTO what ever Händler eine passende Düse mit 80er oder 100er Größe und 65 Grad Winkel (vielleicht bekommst Du auch eine ausgewaschene Düse hinterhergeschmissen). Hiermit kannst Du den Betriebsdruck (wie in den SB-Waschboxen) halbieren und bekommst trotzdem den Dreck weg ohne peinlich genau die alle Lager aussparen zu müssen.
Die Düsen haben entweder 1/4"-Gewinde oder das Kärcher-System mit Überwurfmutter. Kosten: ca. 15 Euro.


----------



## huxley (5. Mai 2009)

Leute mit ohne Gartenschlauch können sich im Baumarkt so einen Gardena Sprühkanister besorgen, der normalerweise für das Giftsprühen auf Pflanzen etc. eingesetzt wird. Der Druck ist nicht hoch, aber hilft das meisste runterzuspülen. Heisses Wasser und ein Tropfen Spüli machens noch leichter. Aufgrund der kleinen Düse reichen die 5 Ltr auch locker für ein Bike. Die Lager bekommt man damit auch nicht kaputt. Anschliessend drüberwischen muss man aber wenn man am Ende von "sauber" sprechen will.


----------



## Folki (5. Mai 2009)

Mal ne technische Frage zu den Tankstellen-"Hochdruckreinigern":

Vor einiger Zeit bot mir ein Kumpel seinen Kärcher zum Bike-putzen an. Als ich kurz meine Hand vor den Strahl hielt war das Thema erledigt - ganz anderes Kaliber als die Dinger von der Tanke, richtig schnmerzhaft!

Bei so einem Teil kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass man seinem Bike nix gutes tut - aber der doch eher milde Strahl aus den "Selsbstwasch-Boxen" sollte doch harmlos sein, oder? Vorsichtig eingesetzt natürlich


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2009)

Mh, der normale Aufsatz beim Kärcher ist bei mir schmerzfrei, vielleicht hatte er die Dreckfräse aufgelanzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal gehört, dass leute, die ihr beik mit dem hochdruckreiniger saubermachen, auch kleine kinder fressen.


----------



## rasumichin (5. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab mal gehört, dass leute, die ihr beik mit dem hochdruckreiniger saubermachen, auch kleine kinder fressen.



das stimmt, ist wirklich so


----------



## karsten reincke (5. Mai 2009)

ich habe mal bewußt meine Drecksstadtcityschlampe mit meinem Kärcher behandelt. Also RICHTIG damit draufgehalten, alles runtergestrahlt, was an Dreck drauf war. Es lösten sich Teile der Felgenaufkleber. Dann stand das Bike einen Tag zum Trocknen, anschließend habe ich die Kette geschmiert und bin wieder damit gefahren. All das habe ich mehrere Monate durchgezogen. Als dann mal eine Generaldurchsicht anstand, habe ich das Bike auseinandergenommen und mir genau betrachtet. Das Vierkantinnenlager von Shimano(BB-UN 72) war unversehrt, es lief immer noch spielfrei. Außen war es rostig, aber nur so Rostanflug, keine Rostnarben. Die Kurbeln und die Blätter waren sauber.
Hinterradnabe war von Hügi, die lief vor der Kärcheraktion nicht besser als danach. Vorderradnabe auch Hügi, auch nicht zu merken, daß da der Kärcher getobt hat. Steuersatz ist ein semi-integrierter von Cane-Creek, auch der Steuersatz lief ohne Defekte. Nun habe ich das Steuerrohr nicht von unten mit dem Kärcher behandelt. Von oben drang kein Wasser ein.
Das Ritzelpaket war fast sauber, die Kette hatte nach dem Tag Trocknung leichte Stellen von Rostanflug, die aber nach einer Schmierung sicher verschwanden. Ich habe aber den kompletten Antrieb ersetzen müssen, da die Rohloff-Lehre bereit 2-3mm Spiel hatte. Es war einfach Zeit dafür.......

Ich wollte es mal testen, und ich werde weiterhin meine Bikes mit dem Kärcher säubern, allerdings werde ich in Zukunft NICHT voll draufhalten. Vorher etwas einsprühen mit irgendeinem Zitrusreiniger oder mit Wasser, Spüli und Bürste einweichen, dann den nassen Dreck mit dem Kärcher mit Abstand runterspritzen. Ich werde die Rohloff.Nabe natürlich von solchen Sachen ausnehmen, da habe ich Angst vor einem Test.....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2009)

die läuft ja schon aus wenn man sie falsch hinlegt


----------



## Ikosa (5. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab mal gehört, dass leute, die ihr beik mit dem hochdruckreiniger saubermachen, auch kleine kinder fressen.



und ich dachte, dass die auch Kinder mit dem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen.

Ich halte auch den Kärcher ans Bike. Natürlich übervorsichtig...


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2009)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:


> ritzelpack mach ich jetzt definitiv immer



bis auf die drehpunkte am rahmen pass ich eigentlich auf nix auf. innenlager gehen sowieso kaputt 

letzens mit wassereimer und muc-off 3 radl geputzt, das dauert... aber im gegensatz zum tankstellen-strahler werden die radl wenigstens ansatzweise sauber.


----------



## F.O.B. (6. Mai 2009)

@Folki: Der Strahl bzw. Betriebsdruck aus den SB-Boxen beträgt meistens zwischen 50 und 80 bar. Der Betriebsdruck eines mobilen oder stationären HD's beträgt je nach Leistung und Qualtät der Pumpe zwischen 130 und 240 bar.
Man kann mit jedem Hochdruckreiniger mit Hilfe von Vario-oder Wechsellanzen mit entsprechender Düsengrüße (s. Post Nr.14) auch im Niederdruckbereich arbeiten und so mit Hilfe eines Injektors auch noch Waschmittel auftragen oder verarbeiten, welches nicht durch die Pumpe läuft und diese auf Dauer ruiniert.


----------



## bikec (16. Mai 2009)

Wie bekommt man in abgedichtete Lager Schmutz reingedrückt?
Im übrigen steht bei jedem Rennen nen Hochdruckreiniger zum Bike waschen ... ?!


----------



## wusel58 (16. Mai 2009)

..erstaunlich...mal n Hochdruckreiniger-thread, in dem die Mehrzahl der poster das Ding befürworten..... das war bisher nich so..









..und nach dem Kärchern noch ordentlich mit Druckluft in alle Ritze, Ecken und Kette, in denen Wasser wg Kapillarkraft gern n bissi länger verbleibt.


----------



## duke85 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi ihr!

Habe mir neulich ein neues Bike gekauft !

Erste härtere Tour hat es schon hinter sich.
Nach der Tour habe ich es mit einem kleinen Kärcher etwas sauber gemacht.

Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen wegen den Lagern?

Bin nicht nahe ans Bike rangegangen (Dreck an den Reifen musste ich sogar von Hand wegmachen, denke daher war der Druck nicht so ordentlich).

Trotzdem war hinten am Umwerfer und so überschüssiges grünes Fett zu erkennen.

Es handelt sich um ein Bike mit komplettet Shimano XT Ausstattung.

Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand beruhigt bzw. mir einen Ratschlag geben könnte. Gereinigt wird das Bike nun jedenfalls nicht mehr mit dem Kärcher, nachdem ich die ganze Paranoia im Internet gelesen habe...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiccoli (8. Februar 2011)

ich kann mir nicht helfen... irgendwie wird mtb'len immer mehr zum mädchensport. 

huch... ich hab den kärcher benutzt und mir dabei VIELLEICHT dreck in die lager gedrückt... aber wahrscheinlich nicht, sicher bin ich mir auch wieder nicht. bringt mir einer mal schnell ne wärmflasche und nen taschentuch. dazu bitte noch baldrian, meinen frottee strampelanzug und ne ganz große portion majo mit senf und honig! 

meine güte... ein rad was net gerade ausm baumarkt ist, mehr als 150.- euronen kostet wird schon nicht auseinanderfallen beim anblick eines kärchers... lass halt in zukunft weg und alles wird irgendwie gut.    

naja bis auf dass 1 milliarde menschen nix zu essen haben, die vom menschen verursachte klimaerwärmung und vielleicht der drohende krieg zwischen australien und china.

*Cube Bikes*


----------



## duke85 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich mag aber keine Majo 

Ist kein Baumarktfahrrad ... es handelt sich um ein Bulls Bushmaster 1...
Ich verstehe mal deine Ausführung so, als dass ich mir keine Sorgen  machen brauche


----------



## Chiccoli (8. Februar 2011)

*baldrianteeundwarmewickelreich*

wenn das nicht hilft kenn ich noch nen shamanen und nen voodoopriester!


----------



## Fusel Wusel (8. Februar 2011)

duke85 schrieb:


> Ich mag aber keine Majo
> 
> Ist kein Baumarktfahrrad ... es handelt sich um ein Bulls Bushmaster 1...
> Ich verstehe mal deine Ausführung so, als dass ich mir keine Sorgen  machen brauche



Du hast dir immerhin die Mühe gemacht, dieses alte Thema zu finden. Aber die 26 Antworten vor deiner konntest du nicht mehr lesen? Damit wäre die Frage nämlich geklärt gewesen. 

Demnächst kommt noch: Hilfe, ich bin im Regen gefahren!


----------



## detlefd (8. Februar 2011)

bevor dir der dreck in die lager kriecht sind sie kaputt von erschütterungen und schläge...

wenn winter ist und man lange weile hat kann man gern das rad mal zerlegen, neu einfetten an entsprechenden stellen und die laufräder etwas zentrieren, vielleicht sogar bremsscheiben gerade rücken.


und kette fährt man übrigens trocken!


----------



## killacat (9. Februar 2011)

Giftspritze aus dem Baumarkt wurde ja schon genannt. Dem kann ich mich nur anschlieÃen. Eine Gloria mit 5l-Tank gibt's beim BuchhÃ¤ndler schon fÃ¼r ~20â¬. Ist umweltfreundlich, transportabel und mit einer FÃ¼llung ist das Bike meist schon sauber. Ersatzteile gibt es auch ohne Ende, wenn mal ein VerschleiÃteil kaputt ist. 






Bin nicht der groÃe Putzer, aber damit braucht's kaum 5 Minuten und das kann man auch machen, bevor man das Bike nach der Tour ins Auto schmeiÃt.

Just my 2 cents,
Joe


----------



## mistgabel (9. Februar 2011)

Das finde ich ja das Hauptargument.
Dass man das Rad vor dem Transport mit dem Hochdruckreiniger im nun sauber hat. Mach ich jetzt auch schon seit zwei Jahren so.

Einfachste Lösung meiner Meinung nach


----------



## lea1984 (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich nehme mein Bike nach einer ausgiebigen Outdoor Fahrt direkt mit zum Hochdruckreiniger. Was man aber nicht vergessen sollte, ist das bei solchen Reinigungen auch das Kettenfett mit runtergeht. Von daher da immer noch einmal nachfetten.

Habe mir einen [url=http://www.stadiko.de/produkte/mobile_hochdruckreiniger.html]mobilen Hochdruckreiniger[/URL] und bin damit wunderbar zufrieden. Alles was so anfällt, wird gleich wegedüst


----------



## mightyEx (2. Mai 2011)

Nuja, an anderer Stelle wurde ja schon angemerkt, dass man ein Rad auch kaputt-pflegen kann  . Ich mein Sauberkeit - schön und gut, aber mit dem Hochdruckreiniger sollte man schon aufpassen und nicht direkt auf die Lager halten (was hier ja schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde).

Andererseits - ein Bike darf auch ruhig mal dreckig sein  . Das wichtigste dabei ist der Antrieb, der sollte schon regelmäßig gewartet werden. Aber Kette absprühen oder mit Reinigungsgerät säubern ist eigentlich gar nicht notwendig (eher kontraproduktiv). Simples abwischen reicht hier schon aus. Hinterher nen kleinen Ölfilm aufbringen und gut is (hier ist weniger mehr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternmiere (1. Oktober 2012)

Chiccoli schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht helfen... irgendwie wird mtb'len immer mehr zum mädchensport.
> 
> huch... ich hab den kärcher benutzt und mir dabei VIELLEICHT dreck in die lager gedrückt... aber wahrscheinlich nicht, sicher bin ich mir auch wieder nicht. bringt mir einer mal schnell ne wärmflasche und nen taschentuch.



 ich hab gelacht. das kramen in älteren threads kann ja mal ganz amüsant sein.
ist doch 'n fahrzeug und kein putzzeug.


----------



## Speedy1985 (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab bei meinem alten Spezialized Bike (damals sogar noch ohne Federgabel) immer mit dem großen Hochdruckreiniger vom Hof genommen. Und damals (ich war jung und putzfaul) auch ziemlich schmerzfrei überall draufgehalten. 

Das Ganze hat über Jahre und einige tausend Kilometer nie Probleme gemacht. Vll. war es Glück, vll. wird die Haltbarkeit aber auch einfach unterschätzt. Sauber wird es allemal ^^


----------



## Thiel (5. Oktober 2012)

Ein Dampfstrahler mit einigen Abstand zu benutzten, kommt auch einem Gartenschlauch gleich oder sogar weniger.


----------

